# Clexane query



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi,
I've been injecting clexane since after et, and am now 9wks pregnant and still injecting.
My query is:
Occasionally (twice) I've had massive bruises from it even though I never rub the site afterwards...is this anything to worry about, as I've read in a few places that this shouldn't be happening - is it just careless injecting  . Could the brusing be due to be being on baby aspiring as well?
Also, as I'm supposed to continue the clexane until 20 wks - can I inject somewhere other than the stomach (it says on the leaflet to only inject there) or could I do the thigh as well just to alternate  
Any help appreciated.
Mariax


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Maria,

Huge congratulations on your pregnancy  Hope you're not feeling too tired and the morning sickness is bearable (or are you lucky and manged to avoid this  )

The bruising is just a side effect of the injection; you probably hit a small capillary in the skin when injecting and it's this that has bled. It will result in a large bruise because you're taking 2 types of blood thinning drugs (clexane and aspirin) and it takes your body a lot longer to plug the capillary than it normally would. It's amazing how a small amount of blood can spread into such a huge bruise! If it has only happened twice in almost 3 months then you're doing great and your injection technique is just fine.

Clexane is only licensed for injection into the stomach fold i.e. that's the only place the company say that they've tested it in and can guarantee that you'll absorb the full dose. The reason that most sub-cutaneous injections are done in the stomach is that this is where we store the most fat and injecting there you are less likely to accidentally go too far into the sub dermal or muscle layers. Although there is usually a decent fat layer on the thigh it's much harder to pinch an inch there to make sure the injection goes into the right part of the skin.

If I were you I'd try to stick with stomach injections and just make sure you alternate between left and right sides. Any problems speak to your clinic again as I'm sure they'd help go over injection technique with you again if you fell you need to (but it sounds like you're doing just fine to me  )

Lots of   for the rest of your pregnancy

Maz x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Maz that's helpful!


----------

